# Riverwalkers, Trollers and Drift fishermen



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Because I am dying to talk fishing in the winter, I have been working on putting together a cabin fever seminar series. The series includes fishing for steelhead, making and trolling worm harnesses and drift fishing lake erie. All seminars are free and will be held at the Gordon Shore Boat Clubhouse on North Marginal Road (between Sailing Inc and the Quay 55 building - address below). 

A breakdown is: 

*January 23 Steelhead Fishing Techniques* from 1-3 SteelheadBob and Ken Blaskovic will discuss steelhead fishing techniques - from spinning to fly setups. You won&#8217;t want to miss SHB&#8217;s live demonstration for curing eggs! Stop by on your way to the show. 

This presentation will include:
&#8226; Gear and bait selection fro fly and spinning rod setups
&#8226; Float control and a video of float presentation
&#8226; How to read the rivers and water
&#8226; Video on making your own jigs
&#8226; Demonstrations on spawn sack and egg curing



*February 20 Worm Harness Techniques and Tactics* (starts at 1pm) Gary Zart (OGFs Blue Dolphin) and Kevin Michnicki (OGFs K_gonefishin) are together to discuss making and trolling worm harnesses and everything in between. Reservations requested; email [email protected] If there is enough interest, I will work on having a few materials available so you can tie one after the Q&A. I need reservations for this one so I can get the materials if enough people respond for starter kits. 

This presentation will include:
&#8226; Harness techniques and tactics from making to trolling with them
&#8226; Overview of products
&#8226; Using harnesses with in-line spinners
&#8226; Using harnesses with dipseys and jets
&#8226; Tie your own harness 

*RSVP: Not required, but appreciated.* Send a PM or email gordonshoreboatclub at gmail dot com.
*Address:* 5401 North Marginal Road, Cleveland OH
We're also on Facebook! Become a fan and get updates.
Refreshments available to purchase at the club (I'm making my famous chili & hot dogs)

Note: I cannot PM flyers (I didn't know that until I tried) so please send flyer requests to the gmail account and I will make sure you get the information. I will edit this thread when I get updates as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. I need to check the calendar and hopefully attend.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

The topics look interesting

Do you have an address ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bump.....lol


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Just sent reservations for Feb. 20th. Hows the responses so far?


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

So, I'll be at the IX in the morning; Come to see the seminar at 1:00pm; Then I have a party to go to in the evening.

Someone's going to pray (for forgiveness) on Sunday. Looking forward to see you guys there!


----------



## Martys9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday for the Steelhead seminar!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

you have mail


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

PM sent for RSVP for 3 guys on 2/20....Can't wait


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

RSVP sent....


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

We've got room for about 10-15 more in the Worm Harness Seminar. 

Looks to be a great afternoon of talking fishing!


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Left a message on Gary's vm last week, but forgot to post here...3 of us coming.

spinner


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Spinning wheel i called jennis and got ya in for three people. Thanks and see ya saturday. Gary


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just sent out reminders to everyone about tomorrow's event. 

We have room if a buddy wants to join you -- or if you have a free afternoon tomorrow to talk fishing - stop by. Should be another great info-packed day of fishing talk!!!

See you there.

I won't be able to get back to anyone after this post -- BUT *IF YOU WANT TO JOIN IN THE SEMINAR TOMORROW FEBRUARY 20 THERE IS ROOM. PLEASE SHOW UP AND JOIN IN THE FUN. The event starts at 1pm.*


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Big Thanks to Gary, Kevin, Nicholas, and the Gordon Shore boat club members for an awesome day. Learned a bunch on different tackle, programs, and where to buy everything. It was also great to put some faces with names. I highly recommend attending one of the seminars these guys put on. Priceless info thanks again guys come on spring!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Great seminar and as usual learned some good stuff!

Thank you to all!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job Gary, Kevin and Nicholas. What an awesome seminar on trolling the big lake. A lot of info for the novice and the experienced. I have the confidence now that I can get a pattern going and be more consistent with putting nice fish in the boat. Come on ice out! Everyone should check out Gary at Vic's next weekend. Jenni and the boat club were very friendly and had some outstanding chili. Great day all around.
LindyRigger


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

It was nice to meet everyone!!! Thanks to the OGFers who traveled to come to this event -- Gary and Kevin ROCKED! And a big thank you to Nicholas for helping us out too! 

Great day, great advice... come on spring!!!


----------

